# My entire history with this saw thus far.



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good saw.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

There is very little out there on this saw. Did my best to document what I've gone through with it.

Paul


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear it has worked out for you as a great purchase


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I have owned the Ridgid 4511 for about 5 years. i'm pretty sure it's almost the same saw with a slightly different body (mostly involving dust collection). I can say this saw has performed flawlessly for me. I love the Granite top, dead flat and NO RUST. I don't have a heated shop, so all my steel rusts like crazy. I have to refinish steel surfaces about two times a year. The 1.5 hp motor has been all I ever needed (and I have used 5hp Powermatics) and love that it's 110v.

I will miss this saw when it goes to tool heaven.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

wow

the world stops

because you bought what worked for you

china thanks you

: )


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> wow
> 
> the world stops
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.

Paul


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

no problem paul

your project postings inspires me to do more and say less,

this moron bows to your wisdom

sorry


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------

